# Australian Motorhome Swap - Ours for Yours



## Weekes (Mar 17, 2004)

We are an Australian couple, planning an extended tour of the USA and Canada, we enjoy the Motorhome lifestyle and would like to exchange motorhomes, we are looking early 2005 for about 4 months or so. If you are interested in further details etc. please email and we can dicuss the ways and means 
Cheers


----------

